# Irish Craic Classic 2015 Re-Arranged



## smange (Feb 13, 2015)

With a few of the regulars not able to attend the original dates we have decided to re-arrange this years ICC.

The new dates are

Friday 21st August - Play Concra Wood 

Saturday 22nd August -  Play Slieve Russell 

Sunday 23rd August - Play Farnham Estate

We have accommodation booked for B&B in Cavan for the Friday and Saturday nights which happily enough just happens to be right next door to a proper old style pub which has quality Guinness :cheers:

Total cost of weekend is 220 Euro (approx. Â£165)

This is unbeatable value for three top quality courses as well as 2 nights B&B and while I remember also includes buggies at both Concra Wood and Farnham Estate.

For anyone who missed the original thread or hasn't seen the courses before, here they are:

http://www.3deagleview.com/flashexp/concrawood_map.html (click on hole number for a flyover)

http://www.slieverussellgolf.ie/index.cfm/section/info/display/1/content/158/gallery.htm

http://www.farnhamestate.ie/golf-course

...........................................................................................................

We have at the minute a couple of spaces available but also have the option to increase the amount of golfers by 4 without any problems and if needed can enquire as to whether we can get more tee times.

This is a great value weekend playing some cracking courses and having a few beers with a pretty decent bunch of guys.

It was great to get a couple of guys (Fragger and Gibbo) over from the mainland last year and im sure they will testify to the quality of the courses and the beer. If you have always wanted to come to Ireland for the golf, Guinness and craic well this is your chance and im sure (if the dates suit) both Fragger and Gibbo will both try to get back over this year.

There are usually at least a couple of us who head down the day before and get a game somewhere else on the Thursday so if anyone fancies an extra round and few pints im sure we can get something sorted.

I need a 50 Euro deposit before Friday 13th March and full payment by at least a week before we go.

Anyone interested get your name down on here and we can then sort out the finer details and if anyone fancies only part of the weekend or golf only I can get you a price for what you want, just ask.


----------



## smange (Feb 13, 2015)

Confirmed so far, we have 

smange - 2 nights 3 golf - 50 Paid

palindromicbob - 2 nights 3 golf - 64 paid

Landog - 2 nights 3 golf - 50 paid

bladeplayer -2 nights 3 golf - 50 paid

Malek - 2 nights 3 golf 

Brendy ??

bayjon - 2 nights 3 golf

Add your name to the list if you fancy it and PM me for payment details.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 14, 2015)

The "new" "new" date doesn't suit me anymore.


----------



## smange (Feb 14, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			The "new" "new" date doesn't suit me anymore. 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, well you know where we are if your plans change.


----------



## LanDog (Feb 16, 2015)

Really looking forward to this year, after a pretty disastrous weekend last summer!

Farnham on the last day promises to be special, stunning course


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 16, 2015)

smange said:



			Sorry to hear that mate, well you know where we are if your plans change.
		
Click to expand...

Afraid my holidays don't stretch that far. Look forward to catching up at some stage. 

I will be back home at some stage, between end June - mid Aug, for a week or so and will try and meet up with some of the natives as I will be based in County Monaghan.


----------



## smange (Feb 16, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Afraid my holidays don't stretch that far. Look forward to catching up at some stage. 

I will be back home at some stage, between end June - mid Aug, for a week or so and will try and meet up with some of the natives as I will be based in County Monaghan.
		
Click to expand...

Let us know when you are over mate and we can try to get something fixed up


----------



## LanDog (Feb 16, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Afraid my holidays don't stretch that far. Look forward to catching up at some stage. 

I will be back home at some stage, between end June - mid Aug, for a week or so and will try and meet up with some of the natives as I will be based in County Monaghan.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be welcome up to my course for game when you're over:thup::thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 16, 2015)

Where do play out of?


----------



## smange (Feb 16, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Where do play out of?
		
Click to expand...

Im at Ballyliffin mate so if you fancy a run up some day just shout although i am away from 27th July to 17th August


----------



## LanDog (Feb 16, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Where do play out of?
		
Click to expand...

I'm just below where Smange plays, Northwest GC


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 16, 2015)

LanDog said:



			I'm just below where Smange plays, Nortwest GC
		
Click to expand...

Cheers guys. Will keep in touch. :thup:


----------



## malek988 (Feb 19, 2015)

new dates are grand with me


----------



## smange (Feb 19, 2015)

Slight change in that we are playing Farnham on the Saturday now and Slieve Russell on the Sunday due to Slieve Russell's captains day being on the Saturday so the course should be in as good a nick as it will ever be for the Sunday.

Still some places for anyone looking on and thinking about maybe coming along.


----------



## LanDog (Feb 19, 2015)

smange said:



			Slight change in that we are playing Farnham on the Saturday now and Slieve Russell on the Sunday due to Slieve Russell's captains day being on the Saturday so the course should be in as good a nick as it will ever be for the Sunday.

Still some places for anyone looking on and thinking about maybe coming along.
		
Click to expand...

That's a deal breaker for me, I'm gone to hell with the lot of ya

(Just kidding)


----------



## brendy (Feb 20, 2015)

Looking good for sat and sunday Stevie. Will know about the other guys tomorrow.


----------



## smange (Feb 21, 2015)

brendy said:



			Looking good for sat and sunday Stevie. Will know about the other guys tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

OK Brendy, just got to start earning some more brownie points for the Friday.

Will get you a price sorted for one nights B&B and the two rounds on those days.


----------



## brendy (Feb 21, 2015)

Cheers, I didnt get to ask the other guys as golf was off today, well 12 temp greens 2 normal and a skiff of sleet. Course forgot to mention that on the site/email.


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 21, 2015)

August will hopefully grace us with decent weather


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 22, 2015)

This looks a cracking deal and those courses are really inviting. Wish I could justify the cost, never played in Ireland before, but the cost of travelling over is a killer.


----------



## LanDog (Feb 22, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			This looks a cracking deal and those courses are really inviting. Wish I could justify the cost, never played in Ireland before, but the cost of travelling over is a killer.
		
Click to expand...

I go over and back from England a lot for university, it's all about booking in advance or when there's a sale on. I would recommend driving and getting the ferry if you were to come over


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 22, 2015)

I went over last year with Gibbo and the return cost  for a car and 2 passengers was Â£300, so Â£150 each (think it would have been about 225 solo But I was able to take all my stuff, not have to worry about space, But the sunday night drive home is a killer

Looking at air travel, its going to cost about Â£110 plus clubs , plus car hire, so its going to work out about the same

When I next go, I will probably fly as, its a long way by car and driving through the night isnt attractive at all

Can't commit to this year yet,  as its in the middle of the summer holidays and also I personally would have preferred a set of courses different to last year, but If I can I will, coz you lot are a great bunch of lads


----------



## smange (Feb 22, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			This looks a cracking deal and those courses are really inviting. Wish I could justify the cost, never played in Ireland before, but the cost of travelling over is a killer.
		
Click to expand...

Booking early and flying would keep the cost down a bit and if we organise it properly there will be someone who can get you at the airport on the way. 

Otherwise car sharing is the way to go.

Its a great weekend and the courses are well worth the trip and as you say it really is a cracking deal.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 22, 2015)

I have looked at the ferry prices and they are around the Â£230 mark from Cairnryan to Larne, thats going over the day before and leaving the day after, so with petrol thats about Â£300 just travelling . Wish they had cheap flights like they did 15 year ago when it was about a quid one way . because Ryanair want Â£208 from Newcastle to Dublin :angry:.


----------



## smange (Feb 22, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			I have looked at the ferry prices and they are around the Â£230 mark from Cairnryan to Larne, thats going over the day before and leaving the day after, so with petrol thats about Â£300 just travelling . Wish they had cheap flights like they did 15 year ago when it was about a quid one way . because Ryanair want Â£208 from Newcastle to Dublin :angry:.
		
Click to expand...

Newcastle to Belfast with easyjet is your best option mate, get in early enough with the booking and should be a good bit cheaper than that.


----------



## LanDog (Feb 22, 2015)

smange said:



			Newcastle to Belfast with easyjet is your best option mate, get in early enough with the booking and should be a good bit cheaper than that.
		
Click to expand...

Is it to City or International from Newcastle?


----------



## smange (Feb 22, 2015)

LanDog said:



			Is it to City or International from Newcastle?
		
Click to expand...

International with easyjet, can probably fly to City with someone else though.


----------



## LanDog (Feb 23, 2015)

When do you want the rest of money to start coming in Steve?


----------



## smange (Feb 23, 2015)

LanDog said:



			When do you want the rest of money to start coming in Steve?
		
Click to expand...

As soon as you want to give me it mate, just need it all paid by one week before we go.

So full payment to be made by 14th August.

Will update your payments on here once they are made.

smange - 2 nights 3 golf - 50 Paid

palindromicbob - 2 nights 3 golf - 64 paid

Landog - 2 nights 3 golf - 50 paid

bladeplayer -2 nights 3 golf - 50 paid

Malek - 2 nights 3 golf 

Brendy - 1 night 2 golf

bayjon - 2 nights 3 golf

Still some deposits due guys 

Anyone else fancy it yet?


----------



## LanDog (Feb 23, 2015)

Jon is a hard man to track down, does he know about the rearranged dates?


----------



## malek988 (Mar 1, 2015)

jons lurking in the shadows lol


----------



## smange (Mar 10, 2015)

smange said:



			smange - 2 nights 3 golf - 50 Paid

palindromicbob - 2 nights 3 golf - 64 paid

Landog - 2 nights 3 golf - 50 paid

bladeplayer -2 nights 3 golf - 50 paid

Malek - 2 nights 3 golf 

Brendy - 1 night 2 golf
		
Click to expand...

Looking likely that one of Brendys mates is coming along for the same deal as Brendy

Still haven't heard from John as to whether the changes suit him so have taken his name off the list until he confirms.

Still have availability is anyone else out there looking on fancies it.


----------



## LanDog (Mar 18, 2015)

Here Steve, I'll get the rest of the money to you when I'm back from
Uni


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 18, 2015)

LanDog said:



			Here Steve, I'll get the rest of the money to you when I'm back from
Uni
		
Click to expand...

You playing any kido ?


----------



## LanDog (Mar 19, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			You playing any kido ?
		
Click to expand...

I left my clubs at home till Easter Bill, so haven't played in near enough a month, I did join Steve's old course, Northwest so will be getting plenty of use out of that when I'm home!


----------



## smange (Mar 19, 2015)

LanDog said:



			Here Steve, I'll get the rest of the money to you when I'm back from
Uni
		
Click to expand...

Ok Cian no worries



LanDog said:



			I left my clubs at home till Easter Bill, so haven't played in near enough a month, I did join Steve's old course, Northwest so will be getting plenty of use out of that when I'm home!
		
Click to expand...

When is it your back and we can get a game sorted?


----------



## LanDog (Mar 19, 2015)

smange said:



			Ok Cian no worries



When is it your back and we can get a game sorted?
		
Click to expand...

Very start of April Stevie


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 23, 2015)

smange said:



			As soon as you want to give me it mate, just need it all paid by one week before we go.

So full payment to be made by 14th August.

Will update your payments on here once they are made.

smange - 2 nights 3 golf - 50 Paid

palindromicbob - 2 nights 3 golf - 64 paid

Landog - 2 nights 3 golf - 50 paid

bladeplayer -2 nights 3 golf - 50 paid

Malek - 2 nights 3 golf 

Brendy - 1 night 2 golf

bayjon - 2 nights 3 golf

Still some deposits due guys 

Anyone else fancy it yet?
		
Click to expand...

Would be nice to see a few from across the pond again this year.


----------



## malek988 (Mar 28, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Would be nice to see a few from across the pond again this year.
		
Click to expand...

yea gibbo has been very quiet.... you have a 'trophy' to defend!


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 10, 2015)

Steve just wondering if people are still able to put names down and get you a deposit. Was speaking to a friend that might be interested.


----------



## smange (Apr 21, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Steve just wondering if people are still able to put names down and get you a deposit. Was speaking to a friend that might be interested.
		
Click to expand...

Any further interest from your friend Bob?

Still have the option of more spaces if anyone else interested


----------



## brendy (Apr 21, 2015)

Meant to say Steve, Stevie G our Pro is putting coming again this year, Sat and Sunday games, same as me.  At least one real golfer will be present! haha.


----------



## smange (Apr 21, 2015)

brendy said:



			Meant to say Steve, Stevie G our Pro is putting coming again this year, Sat and Sunday games, same as me.  At least one real golfer will be present! haha.
		
Click to expand...

Happy days Brendy, Stevie is a good lad so looking forward to seeing him again.

Are you both a definite No for the Friday or is there still a possibility your good lady will take her thumb off your forehead and allow you away for the extra day


----------



## brendy (Apr 21, 2015)

No's, too much else going on with kids etc to take too much time away I'm afraid.


----------



## smange (Apr 22, 2015)

brendy said:



			No's, too much else going on with kids etc to take too much time away I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, no worries.

Will get you a price for the one night B&B and two rounds of golf.


----------



## smange (Apr 27, 2015)

smange said:



			Ok mate, no worries.

Will get you a price for the one night B&B and two rounds of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Brendy, the cost for you and Stevie will be â‚¬110 which includes a buggy at Farnham.

Anyone else fancy this weekend of golf and beer? It's a great deal for some cracking courses with a decent bunch of lads.


----------



## brendy (Apr 27, 2015)

smange said:



			Brendy, the cost for you and Stevie will be â‚¬110 which includes a buggy at Farnham.

Anyone else fancy this weekend of golf and beer? It's a great deal for some cracking courses with a decent bunch of lads.
		
Click to expand...

Before deposit my good man?


----------



## smange (Apr 27, 2015)

brendy said:



			Before deposit my good man?
		
Click to expand...

Yep matey so you only owe â‚¬60 and if you can say to Stevie about the cost and deposit/full payment would be great.


----------



## brendy (Apr 27, 2015)

Will mention to him. He'll get a bye ball on green fees I'd dare say too the swine.


----------



## smange (Apr 27, 2015)

brendy said:



			Will mention to him. He'll get a bye ball on green fees I'd dare say too the swine.
		
Click to expand...

Oh aye, I'm forgetting about that, jammy sod that he is.

Just the one night digs then for him so â‚¬38.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 27, 2015)

Hope the golf gets better , looking forward to concra & i owe SR one , it beat me bad last year

Off up to Killeen Castle in a few weeks Black Sunday 7661 yards .. rest will be P&P after that ha


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 27, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Hope the golf gets better , looking forward to concra & i owe SR one , it beat me bad last year

Off up to Killeen Castle in a few weeks Black Sunday 7661 yards .. rest will be P&P after that ha
		
Click to expand...

I'm in your group all weekend.  Every shot I'll shout, GO GO GO, SIT SIT SIT, BITE, BITE BITE!


----------



## LanDog (Apr 28, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Hope the golf gets better , looking forward to concra & i owe SR one , it beat me bad last year

Off up to Killeen Castle in a few weeks Black Sunday 7661 yards .. rest will be P&P after that ha
		
Click to expand...

Let us know how KC is Bill


----------



## LanDog (Apr 28, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			I'm in your group all weekend.  Every shot I'll shout, GO GO GO, SIT SIT SIT, BITE, BITE BITE!
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait till the draw is made it was the highlight of my golf last year, the excitement at the time was excellent!


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 28, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			I'm in your group all weekend.  Every shot I'll shout, GO GO GO, SIT SIT SIT, BITE, BITE BITE!
		
Click to expand...


Ok but to the ball , not me ha ha


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 28, 2015)

LanDog said:



			Let us know how KC is Bill
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate , it will eat us up but sure what the heck , will be an experience


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 28, 2015)

LanDog said:



			Can't wait till the draw is made it was the highlight of my golf last year, the excitement at the time was excellent!
		
Click to expand...

You are young Grasshopper ,  That will wear off


----------



## smange (Apr 28, 2015)

LanDog said:



			Can't wait till the draw is made it was the highlight of my golf last year, the excitement at the time was excellent!
		
Click to expand...

That's because you can't remember anything of the actual weekend apart from the draw and the first 6 seconds


----------



## LanDog (Apr 28, 2015)

smange said:



			That's because you can't remember anything of the actual weekend apart from the draw and the first 6 seconds
		
Click to expand...

I remember your snoring on the Thursday!


----------



## brendy (Apr 28, 2015)

Be honest, everything beyond that was a blur after that "quick pint".


----------



## LanDog (Apr 28, 2015)

brendy said:



			Be honest, everything beyond that was a blur after that "quick pint".
		
Click to expand...

Blur is the wrong word. Lethargic, hazy would be more fitting. Felt like the entire weekend moved in slow motion after Friday!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 28, 2015)

lightweight!


----------



## LanDog (Apr 28, 2015)

Brendy by any chance do you still have that video of Gibbo's tee shot?


----------



## brendy (Apr 28, 2015)

...maybeee.


----------

